

Sources: Google commits to bringing fiber to Triangle - DotSauce
http://wraltechwire.com/sources-google-commits-to-bringing-fiber-to-triangle-/14382720/

======
mindcrime
Oh man, that is so awesome. Hopefully this is real and not a false alarm. I'm
off TWC and on this the first day it's possible.

